# Insta Launch Update



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

Has anybody been to Insta Launch yet this year? We are heading over on Friday for a week and looking to see if the new owners updated anything. The place had been going downhill over the past few years so new ownership is pretty exciting.


----------



## homemadespud (Jan 19, 2014)

bjacobs said:


> Has anybody been to Insta Launch yet this year? We are heading over on Friday for a week and looking to see if the new owners updated anything. The place had been going downhill over the past few years so new ownership is pretty exciting.


See Mainstreet thread they are discussing it on there


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## homemadespud (Jan 19, 2014)

homemadespud said:


> See Mainstreet thread they are discussing it on there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Manistee 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Stayed there last weekend. Only used the bathroom once. Didn't appear updated. Didn't use the shower either

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Not sure about the amenities but, the fishing tackle selection has been expanded.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

bad dog said:


> Not sure about the amenities but, the fishing tackle selection has been expanded.


Completely agree. Great selection. Fair prices.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

only problem with manistee is if you come in early to get breakfast the rest of the campers, vacationers jam up the few restaurants that are still open. cafe 31, iron works and bungalow only 3 I know.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I never have a problem getting into Cafe 31. My go to breakfast place. Service is awesome.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes cafe 31 my favorite too . Steelhead season I go here almost every morning.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Painted Lady serves breakfast also.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Instalaunch is the best tackle selection in the area. Plugs are more expensive the tangled tackle but the tangled tackle is not stocked like instalaunch so that's fine. The camp ground is gradually being updated as they have to wait until the permanent trailer contracts expire for them to leave. I have been staying at the casino camp ground. Cheaper per week and way better.


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

We kept our boat there from the middle of august till middle of Sept. and the service was good they let us freeze our fish and the fish cleaning station was dam good with plent of good lighting. All in all I think they are doing a good job fixing it up. They have dam good ice cream there also. and yes the tackle shop is top notch. I will be back next year for sure.


----------

